# Aulani via RCI?



## lalahe (Sep 6, 2013)

Has anyone been successful in trading into Disney's Aulani through RCI?  I read online that there haven't been any deposits into RCI yet for this resort but I spoke with a DVC cast member today and they told me that RCI weeks have been deposited into RCI and there have been RCI trades.


----------



## slum808 (Sep 6, 2013)

No one has reported any RCI matches yet. Many have had ongoing searches for any day for almost two years now. According to Jim's post below, there will be no deposits for a while.



jdunn1 said:


> No Disney Hawaii weeks have been deposited to RCI, yet.  I was told it will be another couple of years and I heard this right from the woman who manages the RCI account for DVC.
> 
> One day, I may share my very long and shocking DVC/RCI experience but right now I am singing the praises of both RCI and Disney.  Disney made a big mistake with one of my DVC reservations (my first and only DVC trade through RCI, actually).  Anyway, the mistake was so horrific that Disney compensated me very handsomely when it happened and promised me a "favor" to redem in 2014.  Anyway, when I was communicating with the Disney and RCI people I asked about Hawaii and was told there hasn't been a deoposit yet and it would not happen for a couple more years.  It costs so much to fly to Hawii from Cleveland, I don't see the no Disney Hawaii deposits as a huge loss for me, personally.
> 
> ...


----------



## danb (Sep 6, 2013)

*Disney Aulani*

Aulani will be opening up 300 more rooms shortly as well as a new pool. This might expand availability.


----------



## Cdn Gal (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope this changes soon, because I want to stay there in 2015!!


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 25, 2013)

slum808 said:


> No one has reported any RCI matches yet. Many have had ongoing searches for any day for almost two years now. According to Jim's post below, there will be no deposits for a while.


 
Sounds like that favor was an Aulani reservation.  Maybe we should hope for an horrific exchange experience whose only acceptable remediation is a week at Aulani.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi there.  I never check this section of tug but this post was highlighted so I saw it this time.  No, alunai was not part of the deal disney gave me.  I just asked them about this resort since I was dealing directly with the woman in charge of all DVC Rci deposits and her counterpart at disney. I would have taken alunai but it wasn't offered.  They gave me a three bedroom at a Walt disney resort for any week I wanted. I just couldn't take a week that was for more than 11 months out. I took a 4th of July week at Saratoga. 

Hawaii is way too expensive for us to fly to from cleveland, let alone a large group of us.   I'm perfectly happy with the Caribbean, personally.  

...and for what is is worth I can share something else I learned about DVC deposits. I though disney deposited just about every week and unit size for all resorts except for grand Californian and alunai and three bedrooms across the board.  Not so. Disney only gives Rci what owners do not claim within 7 - 6 months of checkin. Disney really does only deposit units owners do not take within a reasonable time.  I don't follow disney resorts that much to know what resorts are tough for owners to get at 7 months out but I do know that Hawaii is one of th resorts where all the 7 day weeks are long gone by the 7 month mark.  Since disney honors owner preference periods, maybe we haven't seen any disney Hawaii weeks because at six or seven months out the really is no full week inventory. Maybe 



Beefnot said:


> Sounds like that favor was an Aulani reservation.  Maybe we should hope for an horrific exchange experience whose only acceptable remediation is a week at Aulani.


----------



## eal (Sep 25, 2013)

RCI has Aulani units for rent (why does hat not surprise me...)

They are 5-day rentals.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 26, 2013)

eal said:


> RCI has Aulani units for rent (why does hat not surprise me...)
> 
> They are 5-day rentals.



How much are they?


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 26, 2013)

chriskre said:


> How much are they?



~$2100 for standard hotel room and $~$2900 for ocean view, both hotel rooms.


----------



## eal (Sep 26, 2013)

RCI must be just acting as a rental agent for Aulani - their prices are just a bit more than what you can get 5 nights for on the Aulani website direct. Throw in the taxes and both prices are very close.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 4, 2013)

Got a match for a may week at aulani in a 1br today!  I have had the search going since june of 2012.  Took about 1.5 years for it to hit.  I was wondering if anyone else got one?  Doing the happy dance


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 4, 2013)

Frank,
You should start a new thread.  It will get lost at the bottom of this one.  Enjoy.  How many tpu's did it cost- 60?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 4, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Got a match for a may week at aulani in a 1br today!  I have had the search going since june of 2012.  Took about 1.5 years for it to hit.  I was wondering if anyone else got one?  Doing the happy dance



Congratulations !!   
Thanks for sharing


----------



## lalahe (Nov 4, 2013)

How many TPUs was your match???  How awesome. Happy happy dance for you!!!

Cheers,
Mary Ellen


----------



## rhonda (Nov 4, 2013)

frank808 said:


> Got a match for a may week at aulani in a 1br today!


Congratulations!  Such a super trade!

Like others, I'm curious for the _d e t a i l s_, please?  thx!


----------



## frank808 (Nov 5, 2013)

I got it using HGVC points so I have no idea if it was with weeks or points.  Other Worldmark owners have gotten matches also so I believe it was with points.  The OGS has been going for about a year and a half.  I got a match right about the 7 month mark.  Any other questions.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks! I later saw the thread started on the Sightings board with your report and those of the two Worldmark exchanges.  Good going, all!


----------



## colchester1 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Aulani via RCI*

I lucked out and was able to book a villa for 7 nights for January 2015.  I'm curious to know what kind of view it will be.  Anyone have any experience with that?  I am going to call soon to see what we can request.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 16, 2014)

Your unit will already be assigned a particular view, ocean, pool, island, or standard. Call dvc in about a week and they'll tell you what you got. 

From there you can ask for a particular tower floor and facing in or away. What rci unit number did they give you? E.g. 288?


----------



## colchester1 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Aulani via RCI*

I don't see a unit number on my confirmation email from RCI.  Just that I have a 1-bedroom.  I haven't stayed at a DVC property yet, so I am learning as I go.


----------



## ailin (Aug 17, 2014)

colchester1 said:


> I don't see a unit number on my confirmation email from RCI.  Just that I have a 1-bedroom.  I haven't stayed at a DVC property yet, so I am learning as I go.



Did you just make the reservation?  You'll get another confirmation in about 2 days with more detailed information, that one should have a unit number.  I have some unproven theories about what the numbers stand for, here (5th post):
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215472


----------



## colchester1 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Aulani via RCI*

My confirmation email from RCI does not include a unit number.  I was going to wait until my reservation was in the system before I find out what's going on.


----------



## colchester1 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Aulani via RCI*

Good news, the DVC folks confirmed it was an ocean view 1-bedroom.  I don't have that in writing though, so hopefully it will all work out.


----------

